# Gold Rush express #186



## wesman6960

Hello, I do not know anything about trains and I cannot seem to find any information online about Gold Rush express #186. I own this set and was trying to find out how much something like this is worth. I also was trying to figure out how many tracks it came with because I am not sure if I have them all or not. I apologize if I should be posting about this somewhere else but like I said I do not know anything about trains.

Thank you in advance for helping me out!


----------



## Big Ed

wesman6960 said:


> Hello, I do not know anything about trains and I cannot seem to find any information online about Gold Rush express #186. I own this set and was trying to find out how much something like this is worth. I also was trying to figure out how many tracks it came with because I am not sure if I have them all or not. I apologize if I should be posting about this somewhere else but like I said I do not know anything about trains.
> 
> Thank you in advance for helping me out!



Would this be your set?


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> Would this be your set?
> 
> View attachment 7126


The box makes that look nicer then it really is. the picture on the box shows a three axle driver instead of the actual two and a brown BN box car instead of the bla color.


----------



## wesman6960

big ed said:


> Would this be your set?
> 
> View attachment 7126


yes it is!


----------



## wesman6960

so its worthless then?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I wouldn't say it's worthless, probably just not worth a lot of money. 

Judging from these ads, it's a pretty inexpensive set: 

http://dutchcountry.ebayclassifieds.com/toys-games/york/gold-rush-express-train-set/?ad=7966044

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Gold-Rush-Express-Train-Set-7083523.html


----------



## Big Ed

wesman6960 said:


> so its worthless then?



It is not worthless but your not going to retire from the sale.

I don't know how much it is worth. You can watch to see how much it brings. When I found that it was in an auction. There was another with extra track (36) and a couple of extra cars. I did not watch to see how much they went for.

Sorry for the late reply. I am still working around the clock. I barely have time to eat and sleep!:thumbsdown:


----------



## 1g.2a.3m.4e.5p.6a.7d

Actually that three axled driver train, is a 2-6-2 Prairie type Locomotive, first built by Baldwin Locomotive works in 1885. Originally it didn't have a tender but by the time that the 2-6-2 made to America it was known as the 2-6-2T. which is what the Gold Rush express is based on, the 2-6-2T version.


----------



## prrfan

1g.2a.3m.4e.5p.6a.7d said:


> Actually that three axled driver train, is a 2-6-2 Prairie type Locomotive, first built by Baldwin Locomotive works in 1885. Originally it didn't have a tender but by the time that the 2-6-2 made to America it was known as the 2-6-2T. which is what the Gold Rush express is based on, the 2-6-2T version.


This thread is from 2011. The OP hasn’t been on here since 2013.


----------

